# Anyone know anything about the 2 retirement villages in Normandy?



## Tricky Dicky

Look interesting for long term renting. Reasonable rates, good ethos, like minded residents all in individual, renovated houses. Sounds a bit too good to be true. Hope it isn’t.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Um, I suspect there are way more than 2 retirement villages in Normandy. Where are the ones you are looking at located? (Like town) If I search on "retirement villages Normandy" I get quite a few listings - including some that are real estate agencies who select particular properties as being particularly suitable for retirees.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

The 2 I’m looking at are both fun by the same company

*; Lathebaudiere, Torchamp 61330 and Riverie. Route de la Riverie, Hambye 50450.*


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is some sort of private company that rents out houses to retired or semi-retired folks - probably mostly English speaking. Be sure to read the website thoroughly, They aren't kidding that these two towns are "rural" - and that you most definitely will need a car, even just to go shopping. I guess it depends on what you're moving to France for.


----------



## Nunthewiser

Tricky Dicky said:


> Look interesting for long term renting. Reasonable rates, good ethos, like minded residents all in individual, renovated houses. Sounds a bit too good to be true. Hope it isn’t.


What are the rates? I'm not seeing it in their website, if this is it...

Retire to france. renting in Normandy.


It might actually work for us for a year, while we do the bureaucracy dance. Might be less stressful than fighting with normal people for scarce housing.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg would have said that Normandy is one big retirement village 
He would have been wrong, but only up to a point.

I know I'm an old pedant but illiterate websites always put me off, they look a bit fly by night, and especially ones that give virtually no information about the company. Who are these people? What are they offering beyond a random selection of rental properties that they claim are particularly suitable for retired people?


----------



## suein56

The website is appalling .. with bad spelling, corrosively bad grammar and a most amateurish presentation.
It's perhaps a shame that they didn't have someone cast an eye over the whole before releasing it for general consumption.


----------



## bhamham

Tricky Dicky said:


> ... good ethos, like minded residents all in individual, renovated houses. Sounds a bit too good to be true. Hope it isn’t.


Sounds very boring to me  They have these in the US - Sun City, I think it's called.


----------



## conky2

Tricky Dicky said:


> Look interesting for long term renting. Reasonable rates, good ethos, like minded residents all in individual, renovated houses. Sounds a bit too good to be true. Hope it isn’t.


If it seems too good to be true , then it probably is.


----------



## BackinFrance

I think they all have rules about what you can and, importantly cannot do., so if you are considering doing something like this, you need to be very informed, and of course location and availability of services nearby 6 very impressive. Never do it without visiting first. I have a French friend who considered such a rental several years ago, at Les Senioriales, but when she checked it out she decided it was definitely not for her, even though it was to be an interim measure.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'll admit I was distinctly put off by the one comment about how "unreliable" or whatever French tradesmen are (or maybe it was "can be") so that the business would handle this sort of thing for you. "Gated communities" like this aren't really all that common here in France and some of the details don't sound right to me.

There are a number of seniors residences that are starting to advertise here (to the French) and most of them are apartments with considerably more in the way of "retirement home" services and accommodations. 

Both towns noted are very, very small and rather far from any major town. Also, check the bottom line of the website. Legit companies are supposed to indicate their registration numbers and other information. Odd the registration numbers listed there. And check the copyright notice on the same line - 2023. Hm, perhaps a time warp?


----------



## boilerman

*"Buying in France can be complex and a headache and a lot of commitment"*
But better than renting imo
Sorry if this doesn't sit well with the OP, but to isolate yourself in a retirement home in France , sort of misses the point of being in France. Spain's the place for that.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

boilerman said:


> *"Buying in France can be complex and a headache and a lot of commitment"*


My experience is that it is much easier than buying in England, unless you like being gazumped at the 11th hour.

TBH, a website that slags off the host country needs to be avoided. Maybe they're appealing to the "don't trust Johnny Foreigner brigade".


----------

